# The Pulse



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I watched this on DVD last night, this has some killer LFE from start to finish. The bass seems to be very low frequency, I'm guessing a lot is going on well under 20hz. There doesn't seem to be much higher than that so someone with an average sub might think there is no LFE present.

The server room scene sounds incredible.

Worth a look/listen.

(movie was good too)

Harry.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Is it a scary movie?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Is it a scary movie?


There were some scenes that creeped me out a bit, I'd say it's about as scary as "The Ring'.


----------

